# Gary Finch Outdoors



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Check this thread out.... 

http://www.thehulltruth.com/gulf-coast/480601-gary-finch-outdoors-1-24-13-complete-bs.html


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

The captain is a member here and "on record" as supporting catch shares.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Is this the guy with the show on tv (that I watched for five minutes once)?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

No surprise. He has always been a douche bag.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Ol' Gary got busted a few years back by FWC over around Marianna for hunting turkeys over bait in the spring season ... He is a true "sportsman", lol.


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

I really don't care for Gary or his show but can't condemn him on the hunting violation. About 10 years ago I carried my 75 year old Father Turkey hunting on the 1st day of the spring season. Hadn't been in the woods since the last day of deer season so had no way of knowing. Was calling a Gobbler and game warden walks up. Gives me a ticket for hunting over bait that was in a green patch 100 yds away. We walked to the green patch couldn't find any corn but he said it was there 9 days ago. Laws says it has to be gone 10 days and you can't be within 100 yards. So that being said I always like to hear the facts before I condemn a man.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

I know Gary personally and he is a good guy. He was charged in Fl for taking over the limit on turkeys, but all charges were dropped


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Alleged Turkey hunting violations aside, what about his position on red snapper as a catch and release fishery?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

markw4321 said:


> The captain is a member here and "on record" as supporting catch shares.


Yep. He pops up from time to time trying to convince us that catch shares are great.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

The last time I talked with Gary on this subject, he said he was against catch shares
I will be calling and talking to him about this soon.
He understands about the loss of tourism money, and his show is sponsored by local business advertisments that depend on tourism


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Mark Collins said:


> The last time I talked with Gary on this subject, he said he was against catch shares
> I WILL be calling and talking to him about this soon.
> Depending on what he says, he might not be a friend any more.
> He understands about the loss of tourism money, and his show is sponsored by local business advertisments that depend on tourism


I was talking about Adrenaline.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

MrFish said:


> I was talking about Adrenaline.


 I understand, but I still want to know, who and what Gary supports


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Yep. He pops up from time to time trying to convince us that catch shares are great.



Get your facts straight. Never tried to convince anyone that catch shares are great. I have simply stated my opinion on the subject with a few posts. The original show, and several re runs, did not have these guys on. I don't know when he re edited it and I have not seen the new version. Gary is a cool guy and he knows how to fish. He has taped several shows on my vessels and has always been a super friendly nice guy. It truly amazes me as to how many "haters" there are on these forums.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I watch a lot of Gary Finch shows and enjoy the information. He obviously knows what he is doing. Can't understand why he would be for catch shares because of his recreational fishers audience.


----------



## ronjon40 (Aug 15, 2009)

ADRENALINE said:


> Get your facts straight. Never tried to convince anyone that catch shares are great. I have simply stated my opinion on the subject with a few posts. The original show, and several re runs, did not have these guys on. I don't know when he re edited it and I have not seen the new version. Gary is a cool guy and he knows how to fish. He has taped several shows on my vessels and has always been a super friendly nice guy. It truly amazes me as to how many "haters" there are on these forums.


Capt. Sims, 
I don't think you can call those that don't go with your viewpoints a bunch of "haters". I think they have valid reasons to be upset with the GMFMC and their politically motivated decision making. Their kindergarden math skills and off the cuff scientific data collection don't help their case out either. The fact of the matter is people are losing monies and jobs while others are benefiting at their loss. Does that not strike you as being a little unfair? If Mr. Finch fully supports the GMFMC I see him as one that is trying to take money from my family and friends. I call that supporting those that support you. If that's what constitutes me and other opposing GMFMC fishermen as "haters" I guess we are exactly that. I would much rather stand up and fight the powers that be than grovel at their feet for scraps. As long as the GMFMC continue to get their way with no political opposition they will continue to take from the recreational and commercial fishermen until there is no more to take. Enough is Enough already.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Mark Collins said:


> I know Gary personally and he is a good guy. He was charged in Fl for taking over the limit on turkeys, but all charges were dropped


I thought I remembered that he was charged with taking turkeys over bait also. The charges may have been dropped. You know how reporting goes, they will slam you when accused but then never report if something changes. Here is a link to the turkey hunting story for those that are interested:

http://www.skinnymoose.com/moosedro...st-hunting-show-host-for-multiple-violations/


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

ADRENALINE said:


> Get your facts straight. Never tried to convince anyone that catch shares are great. I have simply stated my opinion on the subject with a few posts. The original show, and several re runs, did not have these guys on. I don't know when he re edited it and I have not seen the new version. Gary is a cool guy and he knows how to fish. He has taped several shows on my vessels and has always been a super friendly nice guy. It truly amazes me as to how many "haters" there are on these forums.


I saw the episode in question and my jaw dropped when that segment came on. I won't be watching one minute of that show again. In fact, his other sponsors need to be made aware of this bs.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Gents,

As most of you are aware, there is a ongoing strategic campaign that has been years in the making and has big dollars from the Environmental Defense Fund behind it to bring catch shares to the gulf red snapper recreational fishery through the charter industry. 

Here are a examples that align with the strategy... 





 




 
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:LjIRv17NkiwJrangebeachintranet.novusagenda.com/AttachmentViewer.ashx?AttachmentID%3D13535%26ItemID%3D8226+head+boat+pilot+snapper&hl=en&gl=us&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESgJzCsV1FYvJ2J8isCHgVmfVLEHGi5vzAbEz19-e58ggwY3XURkQVYbL4-xAnXvpyXYdq-zgjyTdwGPngx8TZASLuXwHk0Nq_sRP8OCLrY9TVNg1jSlKwH2JDGDzdQvPmUvmmB7&sig=AHIEtbRc5YnkE8-xtebNm5MAkYbeoQbVzw


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

markw4321 said:


> Alleged Turkey hunting violations aside, what about his position on red snapper as a catch and release fishery?


*It's strange to me that he would think this. EVERY time he goes bottom fishing on the show he makes a comment on the abundance of Snapper and how hard it is to get baits past them to catch anything else.:001_huh:*


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

ronjon40, I was referring to the "haters" as the people on this forum and the link that are bashing MR Finch. Most have probably never met him. I'm sure they have always abided by every single law/rule that man or God has given them. They must be perfect people???

markw4321, I don't understand the relevance of the above posted videos. I see two VERY experienced and two VERY knowledgeable men informing the public of a problem and giving their input on what could be done to fix it. Please explain.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

ADRENALINE said:


> markw4321, I don't understand the relevance of the above posted videos. I see two VERY experienced and two VERY knowledgeable men informing the public of a problem and giving their input on what could be done to fix it. Please explain.


I was hoping you would ask...

The relevance lies in the fact that in these two videos (posted to YouTube by someone with the screen name "envirodefensefund") these captains who openly support an IFQ / catch share program for the charter fleet in the gulf of mexico recreational fishery are being interviewed by an Environmental Defense Fund (EDF) staff member. EDF has spent millions attempting to implement Catch Shares in fisheries across the United States.

Additionally, with respect to your question concerning relevance, I have not found any evidence of video postings where EDF reps where running around during the oil spill "attempting to help" charter captains in the orange beach and destin areas that are not in favor of catch shares in the gulf are you aware of any?


----------



## ronjon40 (Aug 15, 2009)

ADRENALINE said:


> ronjon40, I was referring to the "haters" as the people on this forum and the link that are bashing MR Finch. Most have probably never met him. I'm sure they have always abided by every single law/rule that man or God has given them. They must be perfect people???
> 
> markw4321, I don't understand the relevance of the above posted videos. I see two VERY experienced and two VERY knowledgeable men informing the public of a problem and giving their input on what could be done to fix it. Please explain.


Capt Simms,
I appreciate the clarification and I am sure Mr. Finch is a great guy to go fishing or hanging out with. I'm sure you can appreciate the concern many of us have with regards to the total and strict control the Feds have over the Gulf of Mexico. I understand we should control our fishing resources as not to deplete them fully. However, there is a great need to update and revise the way scientific data and catch numbers are derived. Of course, that would mean added expenses and a bunch of hoops the Feds would have to jump through with these changes. Our taxes pay for these programs and we should have a reasonable say in their changes. Currently, there is no listening to the general public and the meetings are already decided before they even start. When I hear many of the scientific community say there is an over abundance of RS in the Gulf of Mexico and the GMFMC board members are saying something to the contrary something is very wrong. I would almost say that there is some corruption going on. Call me paranoid but this has been getting worse and worse with every year passing. Seems someone keeps pushing to see just how far they can go before the walls fall in on their little facade. Hopefully, this will be the year that the truth will finally come out. Capt. you have a great one and catch some biguns out there.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

I spoke with Gary yesterday, he totally supports the recreational fisherman and does not support catch shares, He met with the Gov of Fl. thursday in a meeting about Fl going non compliant and he supports this, he is in constant contact with Dr. Bob Shipp and he is working with both local and state officials in Al, Fl and La. to protect our rights to fish.
Gary is a true outdoorsman and he works hard to protect our heritage


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Mark this just makes sense. His show attract recreational folks who fish. Seems to me that he would be shooting himself in the foot if he agreed with the catch share.

I used to fish Weiss, Guntersville and South Sauty area when I was a kid. Beautiful area you are located.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

SHunter said:


> Mark this just makes sense. His show attract recreational folks who fish. Seems to me that he would be shooting himself in the foot if he agreed with the catch share.
> 
> I used to fish Weiss, Guntersville and South Sauty area when I was a kid. Beautiful area you are located.


You are correct SHunter, no recreational fishermen = no Gary Finch Show
It is beautiful up here, but I sometimes envy you guys that are close to the gulf.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

SHunter said:


> Mark this just makes sense. His show attract recreational folks who fish. Seems to me that he would be shooting himself in the foot if he agreed with the catch share.
> 
> _I used to fish Weiss, Guntersville and South Sauty area when I was a kid. Beautiful area you are located._




If your ever back up in my neck of the woods and need ANYTHING give me a shout


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks, same offer here. It is on my bucket list. A friend of mine's mom used to pan fry shellcracker and bass. I thought I had died and gone to heaven. That was some of the best fish I have ever eaten. I am getting close to retirement so hoping we will get back up there to visit. I admit the gulf is a great place also. You are close enough for the best of both worlds. I'm guessing 5-6 hour drive maybe?


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

yes about 6 hours
If we could just move the mountians closer to the ocean we would have it made !


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

SHunter said:


> Thanks, same offer here. It is on my bucket list. A friend of mine's mom used to pan fry shellcracker and bass. I thought I had died and gone to heaven. That was some of the best fish I have ever eaten. I am getting close to retirement so hoping we will get back up there to visit. I admit the gulf is a great place also. You are close enough for the best of both worlds. I'm guessing 5-6 hour drive maybe?


By the way, nice to meet you !


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Gary Finch was on WEARTV 3 on the 4:00 pm new talking with Molly on how changes needed to be made with the regulations. He wasn't in favor that day how things are being handled.

Mark haven't you done some fishing shows with Gary? Your name sounds familiar.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

The LaJess II said:


> Gary Finch was on WEARTV 3 on the 4:00 pm new talking with Molly on how changes needed to be made with the regulations. He wasn't in favor that day how things are being handled.
> 
> Mark haven't you done some fishing shows with Gary? Your name sounds familiar.


 Yes I have filmed several shows with Gary on Crappie and Striper fishing


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Gary also spoke about the possiblity of alabama extending their waters out to 9nm in the future.
I have written to both my congressman and state senator about this


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Just watched Gary Finch "interviewed" by Molly B on WEAR TV3 @ 4:45pm today.
The entire "interview" was basically him bitching about comments on THIS FORUM by uneducated individuals making uninformed comments about whatever regs he is an expert on.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

*Gary Finch*

Is on ch.3 news and talks about people on the pff,says not qualified and have limited vocabulary while showing red snapper video.WTF?


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I saw that. I agree WTF??


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Just watched Gary Finch "interviewed" by Molly B on WEAR TV3 @ 4:45pm today.
> The entire "interview" was basically him bitching about comments on THIS FORUM by uneducated individuals making uninformed comments about whatever regs he is an expert on.


If everyone is so uneducated, then why does he care? Only people that are insecure about their opinions have to publicly attack others.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah.....he was "trying" to be politically correct but didn't know how to word everything.....Molly was like "what are you actually talking about".....Hey, ifin it makes him feel good, ohhhhh well!!! He's like Obama, a superstar!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is the older posts...then todays info.... http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/gary-finch-outdoors-142955/


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Never heard of him, so I guess his opinion doesn't matter. Google says he hunt's illegally though.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

He came across as being pissed about comments being made here on PFF.
If he is, it might make one think that those that are actually going to make the rule changes have been reading PFF member comments.
And our comments are not jiving with what Gary Finch is telling the rule makers.

i.e. he might be telling the regulators that we want such and such and the comments here do not reflect that claim.
???????????????


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

I thought it was funny that he was trying to articulate that members of this forum were uneducated and lacked the vocabulary to express their thoughts yet he could'nt even express his own thoughts. It was difficult to tell what he was even talking about. Seems like a jackass that thinks he knows everything.As a recreational fisherman and member of this forum I really took offense to his comments.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like Gary is a douche bag.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

grouper22 said:


> Sounds like Gary is a douche bag.


Yep


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Since this forum obviously concerns him why doesn't he post on it


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

PAWGhunter said:


> Never heard of him, so I guess his opinion doesn't matter. Google says he hunt's illegally though.


He is an outdoor show host. From what I can tell the Biologists and Federal whatever you want to call them respect his opinion and believe him.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

southern yakker said:


> Since this forum obviously concerns him why doesn't he post on it


We're a bunch of ignorant bullies.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Sounds like Gary is a douche bag.


Not only is he a douchbag, the guys a googan and his show is a joke.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

He got mad because some guy called him out about having his gulf council buddies in the show. He always talks about how healthy the snapper fishery is but like most money had turned him into a sell out. Cant call yourself much of a sportsman when you go out with a guide everytime you hit the water either.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/gary-finch-outdoors-got-busted-67056/

A recap of his Florida turkey crimes......


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

This fits


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I watch Ch.3 news, and I have never heard of this guy, nor his show. He must not be too popular or worth a flip. Jason Smith Outdoors from Fox News10 is a good watch IMO. But then again, I dont watch much TV, so I dont watch it often. O*D*W


----------



## ronjon40 (Aug 15, 2009)

bigrick said:


> He got mad because some guy called him out about having his gulf council buddies in the show. He always talks about how healthy the snapper fishery is but like most money had turned him into a sell out. Cant call yourself much of a sportsman when you go out with a guide everytime you hit the water either.


Bigrick, You got it exactly right. For a person to go on local television and say that many of the PFF are uneducated and unable to understand anything that is put out in regards to the RS fishery is BS. I know Mark Collins called Mr Finch the other day and ensured us that he is for the recreational fishing men and women. However, tonight Mr Finch looked like he was totally caught off guard and appalled at the fact that some of us had questions regarding his last taped show. Seems to me that someone might be playing both sides of the fence and got caught. Mr Finch was quick to point out that since 1987 he and Mr Shipp have been working hard with the powers that be to get things changed or improved. If it has been taking them this long to get things this far something is really jacked up. I don't see any improvement just allot of smoke and mirrors. I might not have all the insider information Mr Finch is privilege to but I am far from ignorant and I think he would be a fool to think others are on here are as well. I guess we are just too ignorant to understand anything that comes from his most esteem higher viewpoint. I guess I can be honestly called a "hater" now. :thumbsup: Sad to see how much we are all divided and I wonder why Mr. Finch?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Seems like he has a lot to say to be a non-participant on this forum. Comes off as a blithering idiot in the WEAR interview in my opinion. 

But hey, he does have 400 likes on facebook, that's quite the following:whistling:


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Wish I could have seen it! They didn't put it in the wear 3 site...


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Chris Phillips said:


> Wish I could have seen it! They didn't put it in the wear 3 site...


I went to their site trying to find it and noticed that as well....


----------



## ronjon40 (Aug 15, 2009)

Trophy05 said:


> I went to their site trying to find it and noticed that as well....


Could it be because WEAR3 sponsors and airs his shows? Hmmmmm.:whistling:


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is Gary's reply on FB when I posted about his illegal turkey hunting and having those clowns on his show...Apparently he IS a class act. If he cannot defend his actions the next best thing is to attack others to deflect from the accusations...

Jon Pinney What a coward! Bringing up turkeys? no record of any illegal hunting or fishing regarding myself in any State or Country. Just since you are assumibly uneducated. I have only supported the well being of the recreactional fishermamen everyday for the past 27 years. Make up what you want. But please quote a fact and sime contact info about me supporting enviromentalist? everyone is Waiting?? (*NAME WITHHELD* *ON PFF)* ? Does not even know who he is himself? Such a small indiviudual. Screwed people out of money. Never happened. PLEASE give everyone some names and contact info so we can ALL confirm your blaten acusations. Everyone is Waiting? (*ANOTHER NAME WITHHELD*). Cannot hold a job for the last 15 years that I have known him. Posted some bad comments about me and a week later interruted my dinner so that he ande his friend could get a picture and a autograph with me. Of course, after i asked several true Pensacola Forum Members about (*NAME WITHHELD*). Well, lets me be nice by saying the nicest word they used about (*NAME WITHHELD*) was the word LOSER. This guy has come to my office several time looking for a job. Sorry (*NAME WITHELD*). Could not get a single positive reference on you.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Just to clarify did u with hold names or did he?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

cody d said:


> Just to clarify did u with hold names or did he?


I did...but they are on his fb post


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

He must have taken them down or I don't know where to look.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe it is now deleted I saw and like what u posted earlier but can no longer find it on his page...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

It's on my news feed. Only way I can see it. Finch is posting on it. Calling out a few forum members. One of which hasn't even posted anything on FB about it.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Its on the right side of his page...


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

He has already edited his original post... Glad I copied it before he edited it. Takes away from any credibility as far as I'm concerned. I can't believe much of anything he says now


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Found it but the guess after some editing on his part...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

cody d said:


> Found it but the guess after some editing on his part...


Is it on his main page?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It won't let me reply on it... that guy is a douche!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> It won't let me reply on it... that guy is a douche!
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Will it let you start another one on his page? Splittine can't reply either...Seem's that he has locked it....:whistling: Guess he doesn't want to answer the tough questions. Seems he has gotten caught and doesn't want it to affect his show and now he is playing damage control...:thumbsup:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

sniperpeeps said:


> but hey, he does have 400 likes on facebook, that's quite the following:whistling:


Well said :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I cannot believe that Espo has not been here to throw the idiot a flag!!!

I don't have FB so maybe someone needs to post it on there too!!!:blink:

So ta ole Finch......


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

It was not on his main page but I am on a mobile device I had to scroll down my news feed and find it I also could not reply


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Here is Gary's reply on FB when I posted about his illegal turkey hunting and having those clowns on his show...Apparently he IS a class act. If he cannot defend his actions the next best thing is to attack others to deflect from the accusations...
> 
> Jon Pinney What a coward! Bringing up turkeys? no record of any illegal hunting or fishing regarding myself in any State or Country. Just since you are assumibly uneducated. I have only supported the well being of the recreactional fishermamen everyday for the past 27 years. Make up what you want. But please quote a fact and sime contact info about me supporting enviromentalist? everyone is Waiting?? (*NAME WITHHELD* *ON PFF)* ? Does not even know who he is himself? Such a small indiviudual. Screwed people out of money. Never happened. PLEASE give everyone some names and contact info so we can ALL confirm your blaten acusations. Everyone is Waiting? (*ANOTHER NAME WITHHELD*). Cannot hold a job for the last 15 years that I have known him. Posted some bad comments about me and a week later interruted my dinner so that he ande his friend could get a picture and a autograph with me. Of course, after i asked several true Pensacola Forum Members about (*NAME WITHHELD*). Well, lets me be nice by saying the nicest word they used about (*NAME WITHHELD*) was the word LOSER. This guy has come to my office several time looking for a job. Sorry (*NAME WITHELD*). Could not get a single positive reference on you.




Sure wish it still had the names in there. From what I hear, it would've been interesting.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Call it out Joe z!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I can fill in the blanks. Hahah


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll confirm your name was part of it joe


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> I'll confirm your name was part of it joe



Awe, thanks. I'm just wondering how I got involved - and when I asked him for a job. I sure don't remember that. 

I do recall him asking me to help him get more advertisers in the Pcola area a few years back and I told him I didn't think I could do that with his price lists. 

Outside of that, I can't say I've seen the guy more than twice in my life. 

I might just have to call him up.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

He called Zwierzchowski out on Facebook? Oh good lord... someone send me the unedited comment please.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Apparently, he's not taking my calls right now. 

I'm such a loser.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> He called Zwierzchowski out on Facebook? Oh good lord... someone send me the unedited comment please.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


No he said JoeZ


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> No he said JoeZ



Hey! That's me!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Insert your name here.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Crazy. Never seen the dude at dinner and I've only had three jobs in the past 12 years. 

Wild.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Crazy. Never seen the dude at dinner and I've only had three jobs in the past 12 years.
> 
> Wild.


And you didn't even comment on this thread until he had already trashed you.


----------



## Gary Finch Outdoors (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is our response to all these discussions. 

!. All charges in the turkey were dropped.

2. We are simply reporting on the goings on of the NMFS to make the public more aware. The more the public is aware, the more they may elect to participate in the process of changing things. Part of it will be for us to demand better and more verifiable methods of gathering data and having them prove their findings. Part of that recent discussion has been that maybe the entire Gulf shouldn't receive a blanket order of regulations. It's obvious that "one size does not fit all", especially when it comes to snapper across the Gulf Coast. Getting the conversation out in the public obviously helps, and this is how it starts. Obviously a discussion has begun.

3. Just yesterday on WEAR 4pm news cast, Gary affirmed that he is completely in support of the recreational fisherman and only the recreational fisherman so that future generations can continue to enjoy the wonderful fishery of our area. As he has been for the last 27 years, living and fishing in this area.

In short, as the disclaimer at the end of the Sea Grant segments states, the views expressed herein do not necessarily reflect the views of of any of these organizations. 

We welcome any and all positive discussions and comments regarding any of these issues. No more defensive attitude from us. Thank you!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

What a douche nozzle.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> And you didn't even comment on this thread until he had already trashed you.


That's the best part about it. 

I'm trying to figure out how the heck I got involved.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

2500 accident free flight hours in multiple types of naval aircraft = me = LOSER


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Gary Finch Outdoors said:


> Here is our response to all these discussions.
> 
> !. All charges in the turkey were dropped.
> 
> ...


So Gary goes on TV and calls us ignorant and uneducated. Great PR move Gary! Hey, have you noticed the growing threads on here and The Hull Truth that thousands and thousands of people are reading??? Looks like you didn't get the muzzle on Gary quick enough!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> So Gary goes on TV and calls us ignorant and uneducated. Great PR move Gary! Hey, have you noticed the growing threads on here and The Hull Truth that thousands and thousands of people are reading??? Looks like you didn't get the muzzle on Gary quick enough!


It's quite obvious that Gary thinks he is better and smarter than everyone else. Now that it has blown up in his face he is here to play damage control.... Like I said, he is a googan and his show has always been a joke...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> 2500 accident free flight hours in multiple types of naval aircraft = me = LOSER


Wait. I thought I was the loser? Damnit. 

Now I'm confused.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

The turkey charges were dropped because you lawyered up not because you didn't do it.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Gary's not even typing his own responses. Either that or he's talking about himself in the third person. 

I don't know which is worse.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

:watching:.....I believe that is his producer talking by the way it is worded, similar to a response on FB


----------



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

Lawyered up haha, looks like his lawyer just wrote that for him also??


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

my3nme said:


> The turkey charges were dropped because you lawyered up not because you didn't do it.


Yep, Illegal Turkey hunting=Poaching=Thief=criminal=liar=unethical=dirtbag=bad example=LOSER


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Wait. I thought I was the loser? Damnit.
> 
> Now I'm confused.


:thumbup: At least you got in the door of the "office" for a "job interview".:thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow, Gary Finch can go on Channel 3 news and bashes the members of this forum for their opinions and comments but has his "people" come on here for damage control. GF is a joke to the true outdoorsmen in this area. I feel ashamed that he is the one that supposedly is the voice for rec fishermen. And as far as the turkey thing, people make mistakes but filming a hunt over bait, no license, and killing over bag limit to put on his show is a disgrace to real outdoormans and his sponsor. Regardless if the charges were dropped or not, he commited the crime.


----------



## Gary Finch Outdoors (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, it's obvious that anything we say will not sway your opinions and you would rather sit there and play in the mud than have a healthy discussion on the issues. Thank you for your time, though.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Gary Finch Outdoors said:


> Well, it's obvious that anything we say will not sway your opinions and you would rather sit there and play in the mud than have a healthy discussion on the issues. Thank you for your time, though.


I'm still waiting on a call back trying to figure out how I got here in the first place.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Here is Gary's reply on FB when I posted about his illegal turkey hunting and having those clowns on his show...Apparently he IS a class act. If he cannot defend his actions the next best thing is to attack others to deflect from the accusations...
> 
> Jon Pinney What a coward! Bringing up turkeys? no record of any illegal hunting or fishing regarding myself in any State or Country. Just since you are assumibly uneducated. I have only supported the well being of the recreactional fishermamen everyday for the past 27 years. Make up what you want. But please quote a fact and sime contact info about me supporting enviromentalist? everyone is Waiting?? (*NAME WITHHELD* *ON PFF)* ? Does not even know who he is himself? Such a small indiviudual. Screwed people out of money. Never happened. PLEASE give everyone some names and contact info so we can ALL confirm your blaten acusations. Everyone is Waiting? (*ANOTHER NAME WITHHELD*). Cannot hold a job for the last 15 years that I have known him. Posted some bad comments about me and a week later interruted my dinner so that he ande his friend could get a picture and a autograph with me. Of course, after i asked several true Pensacola Forum Members about (*NAME WITHHELD*). Well, lets me be nice by saying the nicest word they used about (*NAME WITHHELD*) was the word LOSER. This guy has come to my office several time looking for a job. Sorry (*NAME WITHELD*). Could not get a single positive reference on you.


Here is a healthy discussion, it appears by the FB discussion held last night, where Mr. Finch blasted several people in a very unprofessional manner, that you are here to simply stop the bleeding. That is, realizing that these threads get way more viewers than the show, you felt the need to come here to apologize and smooth things over. Seems like GF Outdoors started the mud slinging to me by the interview I watched on WEAR.


----------



## Gary Finch Outdoors (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes. You are right. It just gets old having the turkey thing thrown in our face every time someone disagrees with your opinion on a completely unrelated matter. The turkey thing was over 4 years ago and has been resolved, so can we please move on. The issue now seems to be the NMFS and Gulf Council. There is a meeting in Mobile this week. Thursday is the day for the public to speak. Go there and have your voices heard.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Can you have Gary call JoeZ. He is really confused and kinda heart broken on why he was thrown under the bus for no reason yesterday. We just got his confidence back up from when someone told him he wasn't a very good pier rat and now this. Looks like more cuddling and convincing him that it's not his fault.


----------



## Gary Finch Outdoors (Feb 5, 2013)

Will do.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Can you have Gary call JoeZ. He is really confused and kinda heart broken on why he was thrown under the bus for no reason yesterday. We just got his confidence back up from when someone told him he wasn't a very good pier rat and now this. Looks like more cuddling and convincing him that it's not his fault.


I was a terrible pier rat. Mostly because I have a job and have to go to work. 

I do like to cuddle though.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Why did you all delete the facebook conversation from last night off your facebook page?


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Gary Finch Outdoors said:


> Will do.


I suggest you just move on off this forum as you have some on here that you will be nothing but someone to rag and play with.....not a big fan nor do I have any particular issue with ya...Nothing to be gained for ya. Just some free advice.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Gary Finch Outdoors said:


> Well, it's obvious that anything we say will not sway your opinions and you would rather sit there and play in the mud than have a healthy discussion on the issues. Thank you for your time, though.


Wasn't everyone on this forum called uneducated by your namesake?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Gary Finch Outdoors said:


> Yes. You are right. It just gets old having the turkey thing thrown in our face every time someone disagrees with your opinion on a completely unrelated matter. The turkey thing was over 4 years ago and has been resolved, so can we please move on. The issue now seems to be the NMFS and Gulf Council. There is a meeting in Mobile this week. Thursday is the day for the public to speak. Go there and have your voices heard.


It doesn't help our cause any when you have "experts" on your show saying the recreational fisherman need to praise them on how well they've done. Here is some praise: congratulations to the Gulf Council on falsifying data and lying to millions of people. Anyone who goes out into the gulf knows that snapper are becoming the first ever native, but invasive species. Now the same thing will happen with triggerfish regulations because all the snapper ate the triggerfish offspring. They are so many of them that a no limit season probably would be a good thing.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

In the spirt of healthy discussion, request you post up Gary's official position on the following question?

1. Whether or not he agrees (his position) that Gulf federally permitted charter boats should have red snapper "catch shares", or red snapper IFQ poundage assigned to them with the assigned poundage taken from the overall red snapper recreational Total Allowable Catch?


----------



## Gary Finch Outdoors (Feb 5, 2013)

Capt. John, because it was not a healthy discussion. Deeptracks, thanks for the advise. SouthAlabamaSlayer you are right, and we cannot give up on trying to get the voice of the recreational fisherman heard. I felt it was important for people to hear what the Gulf Council is saying to start the discussion. And again, this was a Sea Grant segment and choice of topic, not Gary Finch Outdoors.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Gary Finch Outdoors said:


> Capt. John, because it was not a healthy discussion..


You are right, it was not a healthy discussion for your show when Gary showed his true personality and became an instant asshole..


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Gary Finch Outdoors said:


> Capt. John, because it was not a healthy discussion. Deeptracks, thanks for the advise. SouthAlabamaSlayer you are right, and we cannot give up on trying to get the voice of the recreational fisherman heard. I felt it was important for people to hear what the Gulf Council is saying to start the discussion. And again, this was a Sea Grant segment and choice of topic, not Gary Finch Outdoors.


If you do not share the same opinions as them, why do you accept their sponsorship and funding? Seems like selling out to me.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

It's like the Charter Fisherman's FB page - they want to control the content of the discussion. If they don't like it, they delete it and/or ban people from posting on it.

Capt. Finch - what is your position on Sector Separation, Days At Sea, and Catch Shares?

Thanks in advance,
Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## Gary Finch Outdoors (Feb 5, 2013)

Sea Grant has many other valuable topics and discussions. It has been a tremendous learning experience working with them. My two favorite topics were on the oyster gardening and oyster farming. Things that people don't normally think about. Gulf Council was just one of the topics, but I felt that they had some interesting things to say as well. We like anything educational even if their opinion is different from our own.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok, I will jump in here. I didn't see your segment. I didn't read your Facebook. Frankly, I don't care. 

If your interests are what you say they are, I offer you a challenge:

Film a show where you leave Pensacola pass. Carry 2 divers with gopro cameras. Also carry 2 rod and reel fisherman. Make it an 8 hour day. Then count the number of Red Snapper the divers film and the hook and line guys release. Then show the world via your media outlet. 

Will you do that? It would show the recreational fisherman that you stand behind your words.


----------



## ronjon40 (Aug 15, 2009)

I still haven't heard a public apology from the Gary Finch camp to the members of the Pensacola Fishing Forum. To go public on TV and call the members of the PFF ignorant and unable to word things properly is a travesty. I spent 7 1/2 years lobbying within the State of Hawaii and I have yet to run into anyone so pompous in my short time of "good ole' boy politikin". At least in the State of Hawaii they just put all of their corruption out in the open for everyone to see. Mr Finch, you might have the "hook-ups" in State politics but understand it is the common everyday person that makes you successful. Gonna take alot of smoozing to make this one right. To heck with the turkey incident. You have dug youself into a new publicity nightmare.
On a different note, why attend a meeting in Mobile, AL when their decision is already made up? Why do we need to attend these meetings if you're our voice of reason? If you have been working so deligently on these measures since 1987 why haven't they progressed any further than they have? Why result to "mud slinging" tactics if your reputation speaks for itself? I wish we all could be united but with you putting yourself above the rest of us after last night that will make it next to impossible now. Good luck in your future fishing/hunting endeavors.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

_Film a show where you leave Pensacola pass. Carry 2 divers with gopro cameras. Also carry 2 rod and reel fisherman. Make it an 8 hour day. Then count the number of Red Snapper the divers film and the hook and line guys release. Then show the world via your media outlet. _

+1 fantastic idea...


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Standby for an eloquent, verbose, crafted statement that positions Gary as a humble, misunderstood intellectual. Tick tock


----------



## ronjon40 (Aug 15, 2009)

SaltAddict said:


> Ok, I will jump in here. I didn't see your segment. I didn't read your Facebook. Frankly, I don't care.
> 
> If your interests are what you say they are, I offer you a challenge:
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great ideal. However, there has already been numerous filmed accounts of the large abundance of RS within Gulf of Mexico already done before. You can film and show the whole world this all day. The problem is you have to get Congress and the other politicians to buy it. Like I have said before in my previous posts, many things are money and politically driven. The people that benefit from these measures place money into the right places and things tend to change in their favor rapidly. Until the balance changes and the right people get involved nothing is going to change. You have to fix this from the inside out. Until the People gets their voices out there publicly nothing is going to change. Having Mr Finch meet with the Governor of Florida and express our wishes is alright I guess. However, it would make a whole lot more difference if we inundated our politicians with thousands of phone calls and letters instead. The politicians are supposed to work for the People and not the other way around. We have to let them know that enough is enough already.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Ronjon, I'm with ya. 

I just had to present my challenge. I have offered for the GMFMC, WEAR 3, NMFMC, any and all to ride on my boat at my expense to watch me video Red Snapper. I offered this challenge to them due to their retorts to my offering them video (and posting video directly to their fb page). Their retort (the governing bodies) was that video could be doctored. So, I offered for them to hitch a ride to collect raw footage... 

Funny, they have all the tap dancing political answers in the world... until I make my challenge. Then, they get real quiet.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep....They are Agenda led....Their Agenda...Facts don't matter to them.

Figures don't lie.....But lairs figure.

SOS as when we had the RFRA going strong.


----------



## Gary Finch Outdoors (Feb 5, 2013)

Capt. Hilton and markw4321, I hope this answers some of your questions. I don’t believe that catch shares/IFQs/Sector Separation is the solution to Federal mismanagement of red snapper; I believe that Regional Management and more accurate stock assessments—in consideration of each “region”—would be the right direction to approach reef fish management in the Gulf. We have to keep in mind that reef fish in the Gulf is a PUBLIC resource, and aside from the fact that the commercial fishery already has the lion’s share of the Total Allowable Catch, AND has the highest release mortality of any sector, the recreational sector needs to fairly accommodate both private recreational AND for-hire recreational (i.e., charter boats).

As for Days at Sea, clearly, last summer was a prime example of weather playing a large role in limiting access to the resource, and there needs to be some consideration for each community as to how Days at Sea would be calculated and/or determined; each community may have different needs, as far as maximizing the impact that fishing could have on the local economy. Again, this situation begs for solutions based on regional needs, and Regional Management has got to become a large part of the reef fishery solution.


----------



## Gary Finch Outdoors (Feb 5, 2013)

SaltAddict, that is a good idea for a show. We have wanted a GoPro for years, but have never purchased one. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Gary Finch Outdoors (Feb 5, 2013)

*Bullet Points on Regional Management*

• States can do and have done a better job of managing fisheries;

•States (regions) can establish seasons/limits that fit their recreational/charter objectives better than the federal government;

•Local interested participants are more receptive of being directed by their own states than the federal authorities;

•Local socio-economic needs can be better managed at the state/region level;

•Local fishers feel that they can have better impact and more effective input at the state level.

* The NOAA catch share policy requires that reallocation be thoroughly examined as part of the five-year red snapper catch share review, yet it does not appear that the Gulf Council has taken any steps to address it within that review process. Similarly, when the red snapper catch share plan was adopted, it was done with the understanding that a mechanism would be developed to allow the transfer of those shares between sectors. What progress has been made on both those requirements?


*It is my understanding that the Council has a considerable amount of material indicating that the current allocation of red snapper is "economically inefficient," and some studies indicate that it is significantly inefficient, including a report by two NMFS economists, Juan Agar and David Carter, which indicated that recreational red snapper fishermen are willing to pay 3 to 8 times more than the commercial fishermen per pound of red snapper, which indicates that the current allocation is very inefficient. How is this information being provided to the Council and what steps are you taking to ensure that managing to economic efficiency should be a priority?Doesn't this indicate that the country would be far better off moving allocation to the recreational sector?

* I've seen reports that indicate commercial fishermen were granted a financial windfall of $79.8 million dollars by Council estimates when the red snapper catch share program was created, but their commercial cost recovery does not even pay for the cost to administer the catch share system, let alone the cost of enforcement and management. On the other hand, the recreational fishery, which has been shown to be far more valuable, gets punished with the shortest season ever in 2013. Is it fair to increase commercial wealth while bankrupting recreational fishing businesses that contribute more to the economic sustainability and resiliency of coastal communities than commercial fishermen?

* Does NOAA Fisheries support using our marine resources sustainably and in a fashion that maximizes the economic benefits - especially in creating jobs - of any management measure that achieves the conservation goal?

* I have heard from some commercial fishermen that there is a high bycatch mortality of red snapper in the eastern Gulf of Mexico caused by commercial fishermen in the grouper fishery. I'm told that they are encountering a lot of red snapper due to the recovery of that population and are unable to land them due to the fact that red snapper catch shares are simply not available. This appears to be a significant cause of red snapper mortality, and would seem to be one of the things catch share programs would address if they were designed properly. What steps can be taken to remedy this problem?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Can I get my Zebco 33 signed by Mr Finch?


----------



## Gary Finch Outdoors (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Can I get my Zebco 33 signed by Mr Finch?


Bawhahaha


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Gary Finch*

Good for you I am proud of you it seemed as if you wanted to bash the form members myself included without provocation. You have since then stepped up and explained your position. This area needs a nationally syndicated TV show that will highlight this area and show the rest of the world why they should visit here. I sincerely hope you can accomplish just that. However word to the wise steer clear of hot button issue or have your responses scripted and not opinionated and never repeat never bash anyone on Facebook better yet outsorce your social network site to professionals never post anything on there yourself just word to the wise.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Mr. Finch,

Thank you for your reply and I appreciate the written discussion. In response to say that a "days at sea" program for federally permitted charter boats is a "catch share" / IFQ program by another name. 

Reason being is that for a charter boat to fish in a red snapper "Days At Sea" program they would have to be fishing off a red snapper poundage allocated to that particular boat and or captain. As I understand "the plan" the allocation of red snapper poundage (the poundage necessary to run a "days at sea program") would come from the current recreational snapper total allowable catch poundage that is enjoyed by both the charter fleet and private boat owners during the published federal red snapper season. 

As a result with a "Days at Sea" charter program, myself as a private boat owning recreational fisherman could find myself fishing next to a charter boat fishing in a red snapper "Days At Sea" program, where recreational fisherman on the back of the charter could catch and keep red snapper, and myself and crew could not could catch and keep red snapper even though we were fishing 50 yards apart on the same day.

I respect the charter industry, but don't feel their customers who are themselves recreational fisherman, have more of a right to catch and keep red snapper than gulf of mexico recreational snapper fisherman fishing from private boats. Would you agree?


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Mark its not really going to matter much if La, and Florida go non-complaint. First off the general public will not have a federal red snapper season, second if the head boat 2 year pilot program happens they will be in federal waters and you guys will be in state waters fishing for the snapper. I will be trolling for spanish I guess.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

fairwaterfishing,
give us a report on your recent trip to Washington DC
thanks in advance


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Will be headed there on Feb 12th and 13th. Looking forward to seeing how much the powers that be actually know about whats going on in the Gulf of Mexico. Im guessing not too much.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> Mark its not really going to matter much if La, and Florida go non-complaint. First off the general public will not have a federal red snapper season, second if the head boat 2 year pilot program happens they will be in federal waters and you guys will be in state waters fishing for the snapper. I will be trolling for spanish I guess.


 
Tom,

I agree. A lot of these concerns have seemingly become overcome by other recent events. 

In any case good luck in Washington...


----------



## High Road (Dec 15, 2012)

What a read. 

Got a couple of thoughts. 

Have any of you ever tasted Red Snapper? It isn't that great and certainly not worth this much ruckus. I'm thinking there is at least a dozen species that I would prefer over Red Snapper. 

If you have ever been on a fishing trip that was just slightly noteworthy why would you even know who Gary Finch is? The show that bares his name is as lame of an outdoors show as has ever been aired. My little sister calls him a "poser". 

The best parts of this thread is the underlying humor...now that was worth reading. 

JoeZ should Host Gary Finch Outdoors.....It would improve the show and the ratings.. Just change the name to "Joe Knows".


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

If you think this is about red snapper, you are sorely mistaken.

It's about every federally-managed fish that swims out there - they just started with snapper.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

tom hilton said:


> if you think this is about red snapper, you are sorely mistaken.
> 
> It's about every federally-managed fish that swims out there - they just started with snapper.


 
bingo!!!!


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Look guys I know Gary personally have taken him fishing and done a show on my boat. He has helped us a lot for years with the red snapper world championship that put about a thousand yes 1000 reefs into the gulf. I also have probably pissed him off a time or too kidding around with him(we don't give no slack around the dock to anybody). Oh well, the deal is, Gary Finch is a good guy, good fisherman, and produces a pretty good product with his show, he's a self made man. If you don't personally know him or know what he's really about, well guys your just typing a bunch of garbage on your computer screen to make yourselves feel better. A lot of commits about Gary people have written in my opinion just makes yourself look bad, I know that you for one don't know him, I also know you have no clue what he has done for the recreational guys over the last 25 years. One thing about this Forum in particular, is guys on here love to pile it on people without knowing the whole story and a lot of times not even knowing anything about the people there talking bad about. I love it best when you try to go back and dig up dirt on a person to pile it on even further that has nothing to do with the subject matter. All i'm saying is maybe next time before you man up on your keyboard think about what your saying so negative about another person, you have no clue what there going thru or what they might have just been thru. Not a one of us on here is a Saint. Most of us are just trying to get by and do the right thing. Sometimes you might just want to look into the mirror and just make sure your perfect enough to call another person out. Ok rant over. Peace out!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

High Road said:


> What a read.
> 
> Got a couple of thoughts.
> 
> ...




Please tell us those 12 fish that are within 25 miles of the pass? That is the distance MOST Rec. fisherman will venture out to, aka the edge.


----------



## High Road (Dec 15, 2012)

Deeplines said:


> Please tell us those 12 fish that are within 25 miles of the pass? That is the distance MOST Rec. fisherman will venture out to, aka the edge.


I realize the issue and agree with the mismanagement and politics involved with a "Natural Resource". I am not sure there is another natural resource that is as at stake for corruption. It's quite amazing out twisted the whole issue is. 

As far as Red Snapper goes there sure is a lot of hype for a fish that doesn't stand up to the options for the table. 

1. Flounder
2. Triggerfish
3. Cobia
4. Tripletail
5. Dolphin
6. Pompano
7. Wahoo
8. Black Snapper
9. Sheepshead
10. Several Groupers
11. Big Whiting
12. Speckled Trout
Probably several honorable mentions could follow. 

Don't take it personal but Red Snapper just don't live up to the constant hype that seems to follow them.

Also: I do not know Gary Finch and have never met him. I have found what he calls his show several times surfing channels. Gary may be a nice guy, but the few times I have sampled his show I found it difficult to stay tuned. It was hard to watch.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

High Road said:


> I realize the issue and agree with the mismanagement and politics involved with a "Natural Resource". I am not sure there is another natural resource that is as at stake for corruption. It's quite amazing out twisted the whole issue is.
> 
> As far as Red Snapper goes there sure is a lot of hype for a fish that doesn't stand up to the options for the table.
> 
> ...


Man I agree 100% with you.One of my issues with the regs is that all the wreck a FULL of red snapper. Although fun to catch for a little while it sure makes it hard to get a bait down for the other few species that we can keep.


----------



## ronjon40 (Aug 15, 2009)

Tom Hilton said:


> If you think this is about red snapper, you are sorely mistaken.
> 
> It's about every federally-managed fish that swims out there - they just started with snapper.


Tom, You are exactly on the mark. This will not be the only fish species that will be totally controlled by the federal government when all is said and done.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> Look guys I know Gary personally have taken him fishing and done a show on my boat. He has helped us a lot for years with the red snapper world championship that put about a thousand yes 1000 reefs into the gulf. I also have probably pissed him off a time or too kidding around with him(we don't give no slack around the dock to anybody). Oh well, the deal is, Gary Finch is a good guy, good fisherman, and produces a pretty good product with his show, he's a self made man. If you don't personally know him or know what he's really about, well guys your just typing a bunch of garbage on your computer screen to make yourselves feel better. A lot of commits about Gary people have written in my opinion just makes yourself look bad, I know that you for one don't know him, I also know you have no clue what he has done for the recreational guys over the last 25 years. One thing about this Forum in particular, is guys on here love to pile it on people without knowing the whole story and a lot of times not even knowing anything about the people there talking bad about. I love it best when you try to go back and dig up dirt on a person to pile it on even further that has nothing to do with the subject matter. All i'm saying is maybe next time before you man up on your keyboard think about what your saying so negative about another person, you have no clue what there going thru or what they might have just been thru. Not a one of us on here is a Saint. Most of us are just trying to get by and do the right thing. Sometimes you might just want to look into the mirror and just make sure your perfect enough to call another person out. Ok rant over. Peace out!


Well said. I was thinking the exact same thing. I've fished and hunted with Gary a couple of times and he's a good guy. The kind of guy that most people enjoy being around.


----------



## ronjon40 (Aug 15, 2009)

welldoya said:


> Well said. I was thinking the exact same thing. I've fished and hunted with Gary a couple of times and he's a good guy. The kind of guy that most people enjoy being around.


I'm sure he is the greatest guy in the world and is the next best thing to sliced cheese. The thing that pissed me off was the fact that he would used his media sources to totally belittle the members of PFF. Members that have supported his personal and private endeavors for years. For one to say that we are totally uneducated and ignorant because we are not at "his level" is totally unexceptable. There has not been any public appology to the members of this forum from his PR team or himself. Therefore, if he is not man enough to admit he made a mistake on local television concerning his actions he isn't a "great man" in my book. It takes a bigger man to say he is wrong than to hope silence and fishing facts will calm the masses.:thumbdown: He's a self-made man alright. Not impressed and I don't even know this guy.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

ronjon40 said:


> I'm sure he is the greatest guy in the world and is the next best thing to sliced cheese. The thing that pissed me off was the fact that he would used his media sources to totally belittle the members of PFF. Members that have supported his personal and private endeavors for years. For one to say that we are totally uneducated and ignorant because we are not at "his level" is totally unexceptable. There has not been any public appology to the members of this forum from his PR team or himself. Therefore, if he is not man enough to admit he made a mistake on local television concerning his actions he isn't a "great man" in my book. It takes a bigger man to say he is wrong than to hope silence and fishing facts will calm the masses.:thumbdown: He's a self-made man alright. Not impressed and I don't even know this guy.


I didn't see the interview but maybe he was tired of people who didn't know him lashing out and piling on. Like you said, you don't know him and most likely neither do 99% of the people who were dissing him. So why pile on ? There's too much of that going on. No sense in encouraging it.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Perhaps it would be fair for Capt. Finch to do a show with people onboard who provide a different perspective on the Gulf of Mexico fishery management than what the enviro-funded crowd espouse. 

It's ironic that it was Steve Bortone who was selected to be on his show giving his biased enviro-crafted perspective. It was Bortone, after all, who provided the Sector Separation Workshop as an infomercial forum for EDF's Whitney Tome to provide a biased, enviro-crafted perspective while simultaneously denying same access to other user groups. He was found by an IG investigation to have committed several egregious ETHICAL lapses in this action and ordered to take remedial ETHICS training. It is unknown if he has indeed complied with this.

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Lulz. 

Sounds like Gary takes the internet a little too seriously. It's not like he can lose that many viewers because there probably are not many to begin with.


----------



## ronjon40 (Aug 15, 2009)

welldoya said:


> I didn't see the interview but maybe he was tired of people who didn't know him lashing out and piling on. Like you said, you don't know him and most likely neither do 99% of the people who were dissing him. So why pile on ? There's too much of that going on. No sense in encouraging it.


You're right I am totally picking on him and I am man enough to appologize to Mr Finch for any defamation of character I have cause him. You guys be nice to Mr Finch and his friends. I will be a good guy from now on and know that I was the reason for all of this mess. You all have a great day and sorry for causing your ignorance and stupidity.:thumbup:


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Hmmmm have my choice of Gary Finch or Honey Boo Boo? I'm watching Boo Boo. Finch will take the side of whomever he's in front of.


----------



## DI 310 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have known Gary for a very long time. We have done a fishing show or two together, deer and turkey hunted around my house (no corn, I promise) Seems to be a good guy. I did not see the show or the news clip that has been referred to, but from what I am reading, evidently was not received very well. I agree with Tom Hiltons post- Maybe Gary can get Bartone (or anyone else from NMFS) on to do a show and see if they will man up and answer some real questions about the fishery. There are plenty of educated people on this forum that can give Gary enough ammo to debunk a large part, if not all of NMFS talking points. We need a lot more attention brought to the general public about what is happening in this fishery. This could be a step in the right direction.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

ronjon40 said:


> You're right I am totally picking on him and I am man enough to appologize to Mr Finch for any defamation of character I have cause him. You guys be nice to Mr Finch and his friends. I will be a good guy from now on and know that I was the reason for all of this mess. You all have a great day and sorry for causing your ignorance and stupidity.:thumbup:


 Real class. Believe it or not the world doesn't revolve around you and your 30 posts. This will be last post on the subject because it's gone downhill fast and there's no sense in feeding the trolls.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

http://youtu.be/fWNaR-rxAic


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

by the way he talked on news, everyone on pff is stupid but him


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Gary Finch Outdoors said:


> Here is our response to all these discussions.
> 
> !. All charges in the turkey were dropped.!


You do realize that court records are also public records, right?
Here they are:
https://www2.myfloridacounty.com/ccm/do/personCaseSearch?q1=k_6av18Cou-kfxOL7vzX4g

It would appear that the charges were dropped OR abandoned only after some fines and pre-trial diversions, letters of apology were written, etc. etc.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> You do realize that court records are also public records, right?
> Here they are:
> https://www2.myfloridacounty.com/ccm/do/personCaseSearch?q1=k_6av18Cou-kfxOL7vzX4g
> 
> It would appear that the charges were dropped OR abandoned only after some fines and pre-trial diversions, letters of apology were written, etc. etc.


Damn them were some hefty fines.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

P.S.
The person posting via the "Gary Finch Outdoors" handle is not Gary Finch himself.
Some PR guy connected to the show trying to smooth things over.

We are still uneducated and lacking a vocabulary.

And so far Gary Finch himself does not deem it worth his while to explain why he decided to say what he said on WEAR TV3 at 4:45pm 02/04/2013.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> P.S.
> The person posting via the "Gary Finch Outdoors" handle is not Gary Finch himself.
> .....


Ya reckon? Damage control good sir! All it is...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> P.S.
> The person posting via the "Gary Finch Outdoors" handle is not Gary Finch himself.
> Some PR guy connected to the show trying to smooth things over.
> 
> ...


And that's a FACT.......JACK


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Wish I could find the interview on 3. I wanna see :detective:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> Wish I could find the interview on 3. I wanna see :detective:


Likewise

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> And that's a FACT.......JACK


.....


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I have no dog in the hunt for the Gary Fiinch *like and hate *club, haven't personally seen of the stuff talked about....but it is amazing how this has been perpetuated without objection. I'm not taking sides, because I really don't have the facts, but at some point where does it end?

Now....

I do have a problem with Finch bashing the *BIG Z*, if in fact that was did.....

As for Joe Z, ........I never thought about his employment status, but I have fished with Joe,.... and while he was casting a top water for reds at 11am, something he may have thought would be un-productive at the time at a private spot that no-one had ever fished since 1722, he did a reasonably good job of pulling those beauties to the boat!!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Bay Pirate said:


> I have no dog in the hunt for the Gary Fiinch *like and hate *club, haven't personally seen of the stuff talked about....but it is amazing how this has been perpetuated without objection. I'm not taking sides, because I really don't have the facts, but at some point where does it end?
> 
> Now....
> 
> ...



Thanks Jeff.

You're right. Midday top water for reds never occurred to me. It did prove highly effective though. 

Maybe I'm not a loser after all.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

High Road said:


> I realize the issue and agree with the mismanagement and politics involved with a "Natural Resource". I am not sure there is another natural resource that is as at stake for corruption. It's quite amazing out twisted the whole issue is.
> 
> As far as Red Snapper goes there sure is a lot of hype for a fish that doesn't stand up to the options for the table.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, 
I would consider Red Snapper above 7 of those fish, That's just my pallet. 
I would consider it higher than Wahoo, Cobia, Whiting, Trout, Pompano, Sheephead and Mahi Mahi. Heck even Trigger but I love a Trigger samich. That's just me though. 


Why does so many folks think Gary owes an apology? I didn't see the interview but I don't take it personal he called the PFF idiots. What does an apology make it ok? He apologized it sounds like in the turkey hunting thing and folks still bring it up. NO REASON TO APOLOGIZE BECAUSE AS YOU CAN SEE IT DOESN'T MATTER TO MOST FOLKS THAT YOU DID.

Save the sincere apologizes for your friends and just don't do it again for the rest of us folks.


----------



## plimsol (Jul 25, 2013)

*Charges were not dropped*



Mark Collins said:


> I know Gary personally and he is a good guy. He was charged in Fl for taking over the limit on turkeys, but all charges were dropped


Mark,
The charges against your personal friend were not dropped. this was the actual findings in court.
In April, 2010 Gary finch was charged with two counts of "taking turkey over bait", one count of "taking turkey over the daily bag limit". and one count of "entering false information on a license". He ended up ended up entering a pre-trial diversion program with a plea of no contest and was fined a total of $1134.00 for the four violations, ordered to pay an additional $250.00 to Wildlife Alert. Required to pay $330.00 in restitution costs and placed on six months of supervised probation. The judge also made him write letters of apology to the arresting officers, I guess he got a little nasty with them! These are the facts!


----------

